# Breeding AB Guppies



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

So I got some Greenish Blue guppies from Aquabid about a week ago and I'm attempting to breed them in my 5 gallon Minibow. I've just been feeding them tropical flakes with some AB bought veggie powder food for lunch. I've got fry food and betta pellets from the same food producer as well.

Here's the setup. I tried to go natural as possible, except for the Eco Complete substrate, that is.

That's anacharis in the back, and a bit of java moss on the piece of driftwood. I also replaced the bulb with Zoo Med's 10 watt, 6500k lamp.

Also, can you use Indian Almond Leaves to induce spawning in guppies, like bettas?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I think those are black moscow guppies.
If i were you,i just let them reproduce by themselves.Just do water changes and they will reproduce by itself.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Fabian said:


> I think those are black moscow guppies.
> If i were you,i just let them reproduce by themselves.Just do water changes and they will reproduce by itself.


They are Moscows but definitely not black. They are green and blue. Very pretty in the right light.

That's the best pic of the daddy I could get.










And these are the mommies!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

You really don't have to do much for guppies to breed. Food + Tank + Water + Fish. Thats all. They breed rapidly btw... About 2 females per 1 male should do fine. Good luck!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

IAL is for Blackwater fish Guppies are hardwater. Live food really helps.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Heh, as everybody's pretty much said, it's usually more a matter of how to get them NOT to breed. Given that you've got males and females, you really shouldn't have to do anything - just keep the tank clean and let nature take its course. 

Very pretty guppies, by the way :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some higher Quality Guppies need help or extra work so depends on strain.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, gullies breed like rabbits. Lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Not all Guppies.


----------

